# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in de benen

## Car.Lodemesho

Ik heb al ruim 2 jaar pijn in mijn benen na herhaaldijke bezoeken bij de huisarts ben ik door verwezen naar het Jan beemer reumathologisch instituut
in amsterdam.
Uit onderzoeken is niets gebleken wat hiervan de oorzaak kon zijn.
Daar de klachten steeds erger werden, Tintelingen, het heel erg heet worden van de benen,en de voeten(die erg rood worden en alsof ik op kussentjes loop,(moelijk te beschrijven) ben ik door verwezen naar de neuroloog, een spierzenuw onderzoek een Mri Scan, een Ct-Scan het mocht allemaal niet baten.Ook de orthopeut dacht mij te kunnen helpen, met inlegzolen(welke mij euro 155,- hebben gekost)zonder resultaat.
Als ik op de bank of in bed lig moet steeds opstaan,van het nare en pijnlijke gevoel af te komen.
wat mij is opgevallen dat ik hèèl snel vermoeid raak(wat ik vroeger nooit heb gehad).
Ben een sportman die elke zondag intensief bezig is met basketballen.
Ook dat is minder geworden.
S'avonds heb ik ook last van het erg samentrekken van de spieren in mijn benen,waardoor ik steeds weer wakker wordt en geen goede nachtrust heb.
Het advies van de specialisten was "dat ik het maar een plekje moest geven".
Wie herkent dit allemaal?
Graag uw reactie

Groetjes

----------


## Yv

Heb je misschien iets met je bloedsomloop? Want ik zie dat je bent onderzocht op spieren, maar als je bloedsomloop niet goed is, kun je daar tintelingen van krijgen en kunnen je benen zwaar aanvoelen. Misschien moet dat eens onderzocht worden, want niets meer doen en het een plekje geven lijkt me niet de beste advies die een specialist kan geven. Lijkt me ook heel onbevredigend en het gevoel van niet serieus genomen te worden. Succes ermee.

----------


## Wendy

Ik weet dat mijn vader last van trekkende benen. Hij kon ze dan niet stil houden. Mijn tante had dit ook. Het zit een beetje in de familie, want ik heb er soms last van. Vooral als ik teveel cola heb gedronken. Je kunt dus ook via de chinese wijze achterkomen of het met je voeding te maken heeft. Sterkte ermee.

----------


## skinds

Ik heb er zelf ook last van. Samen met andere klachten werd de diagnose: fibromyalgie! Diverse therapieen gehad, niets geholpen, klachten werden alleen maar erger. Na een tip nu onder behandeling bij een chiropractor, zij kon meteen zien dat ik een slechte doorbloeding had waardoor mijn spieren te weinig zuurstof krijgen en niet goed functioneren.....
Nu net de 3e behandeling gehad en het is afwachten, heb nog steeds pijn, maar wie weet kan zij mij op langere termijn helpen...
Succes!

----------


## Yv

Hallo Skinds,

Hopelijk gaat het nu wat beter met je benen na je behandeling. Want van pijn wordt je niet blij. Merk je al verbetering?

----------


## lvroosmalen

Hallo,

Het klinkt heel erg als het Restless Legs Syndrome.

Succes!

----------


## ankel

Hoi,
Ik sluit me aan bij Ivroosmalen.
Ik denk ook dat je last hebt van restlesslegsyndroom.

Zelf heb ik hier ook last van.
En niemand kon mij vertellen wat er aan te doen.
Wat mij heel goed heeft geholpen is het slapen op een oplegmatrasje gevuld met boekweitdopjes.
Dit zorgt ervoor dat de doorbloeding van de benen goed is.
Helaas zijn die niet meer te koop, maar je kan er natuurlijk altijd zelf eentje maken.
Veel beterschap!!!
Groetjes Anke

----------


## kellyb

Mag ik vragen of iemand zich in mijn verhaal herkent? Sorry voor het lange verhaal, maar ik ben echt radeloos!

Mijn naam is Kelly, ik ben 22 jaar en al een aantal jaar op zoek naar een naam die bij mijn klachtenbeeld hoort. Het begon als iets waar ik niet veel last van had en is steeds erger geworden, waarvan nu de meeste dagen gewoon ondraaglijk en ik er gewoon niet meer mee om kan gaan. Naar school kan ik al lang niet meer, werken gaat niet, kleine dagelijkse dingen doen teveel pijn om me toe te zetten en de artsen blijven bezig, maar kunnen er ook geen naam aan geven en dan word je gewoon weer weggestuurd en niemand die de moeite neemt om er eens echt werk van te maken, want als het te complex is of wordt, tja dan houdt het op. Ik hoop daarom ook dat iemand mij via deze weg verder zou kunnen helpen of ik met mensen in contact kom die zich in mijn verhaal herkennen. Ik zou graag van jullie horen!

Klachtenbeeld:

Lees alstublieft mijn hele verhaal, aangezien het verhaal nogal complex en warrig is.

Sinds een aantal jaar, +/- 5 jaar chronische pijn in de benen. Het begon met lichte prikkelingen in beide benen en wanneer ik even stond of met mijn benen naar beneden zat, kreeg ik wat rood-blauwkleurige verkleuringen en het gevoel van kleine prikjes in mijn benen (soms stekend of soms meer een kriebelend en tintelend gevoel). Ik had dit niet continu, maar de klachten werden wel steeds erger, waarna het ook echt steeds meer pijn ging doen i.p.v. een irritant gevoel en ik steeds minder kon functioneren en op dit moment vrij weinig meer kan. Sporten lukt niet, werken kan ik niet en kan al lang niet meer naar school. Ook heb ik sinds een aantal maanden krampklachten in mijn armen en ben erg bang dat dit na verloop van tijd hetzelfde gaat worden als hoe ondraaglijk het nu in mijn benen is, maar ik heb geen idee of het enkel verband met elkaar heeft. Het beheerst dus mijn hele leven. De klachten zijn nu als volgt te beschrijven:

-	Benen: bekneld gevoel in benen (de ene keer het hele been, ook trekkend gevoel, maar meestal bij de hamstrings, kuiten, dus aan de achterkant van mijn hele been. Maar de andere keer weer het gehele been. Kan het dus niet goed aangeven. (+ sinds kort ook armen) . Ook heb ik kramp in mijn benen, wat steeds erger wordt. Ze tintelen regelmatig, steken, branden, schijnen, kriebelen etc. Met dat kriebelen bedoel ik niet dat het jeukt, maar alsof er iets doorheen gaat. (Voor de warmte gebruik ik vaak ijszakken, om zo even de pijn te verlichten en te verdoven, want warmte voelt niet echt fijn. Warmte en kou hebben dus ook wel invloed. Kan niet lang stilstaan of met benen naar beneden zitten (vaak niet eens 2 minuten) Wanneer ik stilzit/sta met mijn benen naar beneden, dan worden alle klachten vaak veel erger. Soms worden ze blauwig-rood en soms dikke enkels. (lijkt op een beetje marmerhuid. Blauwig,wit, rood. Ook word ik daar erg onrustig van en weet ik niet meer waar ik het moet zoeken. Vaak verkleurt de onderkant van mijn been het ergst. Je ziet dan dus echt een blauwe verkleuring, met wittige en rode vlekken. Als ik dan even te lang zou blijven staan, dan voelt het daarna ook erg stijf aan. Bij staan heb ik dus die blauwig-rode verkleuring, en soms worden de benen dan dikkig (vocht) of de voeten zetten wat op en laatst ook mijn handen (ring zat ineens heel strak, omdat ik iets te lang rechtop en stilstond (2min). In een rij staan, onder de douche staan, normaal zitten op een stoel met de benen naar beneden en ga zo maar verder, is al heel lang niet meer mogelijk. Doet te veel pijn (ik zit dan ook altijd met een verhoging onder mijn benen etc). (Wel ga ik meestal als ik net even te lang zit, wat bij mij al heel snel is, maar wat ik net als stilstaan niet uithoud, een stukje bewegen/lopen, maar echt ver lopen lukt ook weer niet). Ook heb ik vaak ineens tintelingen, vooral als ik op een bepaalde manier zit, bijv in de voeten. Snel een soort van slapend gevoel en erge tintelingen, kriebels). Ook voelt mijn huid soms heel raar aan. Alsof hij niet bij mijn lichaam hoort. Een doof gevoel. Brandend en schijnend gevoel bijna continu in de benen (alsof ze in de fik staan) en dan vooral aan de achterkant van mijn bovenbeen of in mijn kuit/scheenbeen gebied (bij de hamstring. Het brand, schijnt en steekt dan verschrikkelijk). -Als ik uit bed kom s’ochtends, dan voelen benen en armen verschrikkelijk stijf aan en voel ik naast alle andere bovengenoemde klachten, ook nog eens een hevige spierpijn of iets wat daarop lijkt. Het is enorm stijf en vooral mijn armen voelen aan alsof ze de hele nacht bekneld hebben gezeten. Iets vastpakken doet dan al pijn. Vaak zwakt dit gevoel in mijn armen na een tijdje weer weg.
-	Voeten (sinds een aantal maanden heel erg, ondraaglijk): wat hierboven staat heb ik al heel lang, maar sinds een aantal maanden beginnen mijn voeten ook steeds te steken, brandende voetzolen, kriebelen, schokken, maar vooral branden! Ze voelen soms ook ineens erg warm aan (vooral het voorste gedeelte van mijn voeten). Ze branden dan dus heel erg, voelen aan alsof ze in de fik staan en zijn rood van kleur. Vaak is dit branden ’s nachts in bed en ondraaglijk. Stilliggen en slapen, kan dan ook echt niet! Na het lopen worden mijn voeten vaak erg rood en warmer dan normaal en tintelen en kloppen ze hevig, net zoals mijn benen, waarna de pijn vaak nog erger wordt.

-	Armen en handen (sinds een aantal maanden): het branderige gevoel heb ik ook in mijn handen (deze worden soms ook ineens rood, vooral de topjes). Soms voelt het ook trekkerig, tintelend of kriebelig aan, of juist in mijn armen weer heel erg bekneld en stijf. Vooral als ik wakker word, is de pijn in mijn armen verschrikkelijk. Vooral in rust en 's avonds in bed kloppende, brandende voeten en ook benen, maar ook de krampen, steken, tintelingen, brandend, kloppend, warm gevoel.(Ik slaap amper en als ik slaap met medicatie, dan word ik vaak wakker van de hevige krampen in de benen (en sinds kort is dit ook licht in de armen begonnen).

Ik heb ook regelmatig (meerdere malen op een dag) het gevoel dat ik om ga vallen als ik loop. Alsof ik mijn evenwicht verlies. Dit wordt eigenlijk ook steeds erger. Ik kan hier ook erg duizelig van worden, omdat ik op dat moment moeite heb om mijn evenwicht te bewaren. Dit kan soms best eng en vooral erg irritant zijn.

-	Ook heb ik sinds februari ineens een aantal maagklachten. Nooit eerder heb ik last van mijn maag gehad en van de één op andere dag kreeg ik een gevoelige slokdarm, maagstreek en darmen. Ik kreeg last van een maagzweer, darmontsteking en nadat dit verholpen was bleef ik last van mijn maag houden. Dit bleek te komen door een klepje wat niet goed sluit, maar wordt nu weer erger.

Dit zijn een aantal beschreven klachten van wat ik voel, maar ik voel nog veel meer dingen in mijn benen, maar het is zo ondraaglijk en zoveel, dat ik niet weet hoe ik dat allemaal onder woorden moet brengen. ik hoop dat dit daarom even voldoende is.
Ook heb ik meerdere dingen misschien dubbel beschreven, maar aangezien het zo moeilijk is om op papier te zetten, hoop ik dat u mij hiermee toch zo snel mogelijk verder kan helpen en alles zou willen proberen om er misschien achter te komen wat het kan zijn, want hier is nauwelijks mee om te gaan. 
HELP ONDRAAGLIJK!
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## kingsize

Hi Kelly B 
ik heb ook al sinds enkele jaren onwijze pijn in mijn benen naar de huisarts geweest en
die stuurde me naar een specialist gespecialiseerd in botten. nou daar had ik dus niets
aan!de pijn werd ondraaglijk tot ik bij mezelf dacht of het zijn mijn spieren of mijn bloedvaten. nou leerde ik dat het ene natuurlijk met het andere te maken heeft. namelijk
zuurstof transport naar je spieren toe!
ik gebruik nu VENORUTON niet goedkoop maar ik gebruik het net 2 dagen en ik lijk
al verschil te merken dus ik ga er lekker mee door.
de pijn was op het laatst zo erg dat ik zeker als ik net uit ben kwam bijna niet kon lopen!
hoop dat je er wat aan hebt het is verkrijgbaar bij o,a DA en apotheek.

----------

